# Help me improve!



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi
I started playing again after years and learnt some new pieces. Please critique and help me improve... Thanks

And can you guess what I'm playing?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1. You're sitting too low. It's hard to see from the narrow frame, but the arm position is all wrong.
2. What's with the bouncing fingers? Control. 
3. The keyboard isn't stable. Needs to be immovable.
4. Fingers need more curvature - not so straight.


----------

